# Found a stray at the curb-side



## myheart (Sep 24, 2008)

I was on my way to the bank when I found him. Poor little tyke... he seemed happy sitting outside, but I know the nights get damp with dew and his fur would have become all messy. I have yet to name him and make room for him. I don't think he will be that big of a bother, so I will probably keep him. 

My new stray...







I haven't squished him yet, but something tells me he won't mind....:biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh my...he's GORGEOUS...

I wonder about the genetics behind his beautiful coloring.....should post him in the rabbitry area to find out his breed and coloring...

Seriously thought - he's adorable!

NAME?


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Arrrr- He should be the RO MAscot LOL :biggrin2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 24, 2008)

At first glance, I'm guessing he's Harlequin... I bet Pam would know... 
Very foofy and huggable bun!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 24, 2008)

I think he ate a big meal recently...'cause he looks stuffed...

:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think he ate a big meal recently...'cause he looks stuffed...
> 
> :biggrin2:


LOL Peg!! 

:roflmao:


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think he ate a big meal recently...'cause he looks stuffed...
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## myheart (Sep 24, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh my...he's GORGEOUS...
> 
> I wonder about the genetics behind his beautiful coloring.....should post him in the rabbitry area to find out his breed and coloring...
> 
> ...



Thanks TinysMom. He is quite a dapper little fellow. I was thinking he must be a blue something-something.Maybe others will have better idea by his body type as far as breed goes. 

I am not sure what to name him yet. He has been smiling since I found him and he looks like he is always begging for hugs. I was thinking "Sunny" because that just seems to be his disposition. Any other ideas?

He hasn't eaten anything since arriving. Perhaps he had a big meal of grass while he was hangin' around waiting for some one to take him home. He is a little "fluffy" looking, but I prefer not to say anything of the sort in front of him. He might just be vertically-challenged. :?

I already checked him over to make sure he is healthy. He isn't matted, doesn't seem to have any ear troubles other than the inside coloring, eyes seem bright and shiny, no hock sores visible, ect. I did notice though that he has no whiskers... I don't believe that to be normal, but I think I will wait to call the vet on that one.

I think he is neat because he knows howto match his accessories. He has managed that part quite successfully on his own...bow tie and all.

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 24, 2008)

How are his poops looking?


----------



## myheart (Sep 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> How are his poops looking?



I hadn't seen any at all....This could be a problem, huh? 

I was in such a hurry to get him settled, make a quick post about finding him, and getting ready for work. I'll have to take a look for "output" when I get home.

myheart


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 24, 2008)

He looks like a perfect angel-bun! I have a feeling that you won't have any problems with him pulling up carpet and chewing baseboards~lucky you!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 24, 2008)

He's so cute! I love his colouring! I am guessing he'sa Harlequin too....Maybe a new colour? Rainbow Harlequin? Very unique! How could anybody dump that precious fellar (or lady?) out! lol. 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 24, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think he ate a big meal recently...'cause he looks stuffed...
> 
> :biggrin2:



:laugh::roflmao:

Oh my gosh! Great one, Peg! lol. 

Emily


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 24, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *TinysMom wrote: *
> ...


:great:

i was fully expecting Leaf to have found another poor animal to rescue when i clicked on this thread:whistling.

now, as to breed, i believe it to be a very rare species, Pluvia Hunnam(i suggest a Latin to English translation for those of you who don't want to die of curiosity:nasty


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 24, 2008)

Aww he's a very special kind of harlequin isn't he?!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL...Pluvia Hunnam

RAIN BUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2008)

So I started the day with checking everybody (critters) and getting things cleaned out and ready for the day, when I noticed that Sunny has not moved since I brought him home. I thought about posting in the infirmary, but hate to do that when it could be nothing. Do you think he is afraid, or still stuffed from the snack he ate before I found him? Oh, yeah, no output either.... Should I worry? Maybe this is just the way he is. Sunny could be my kind of bunny--no input, no output, no damage to the woodwork.... He seems happy enough though. :biggrin2:

So he could be a harlequin Pluvia Hunnam. I wonder if I am the only one to have such a find because it doesn't sound very common.

myheart


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 25, 2008)

You might want to be a bit concerned - he looks like he could have a case of bloat.

Tell me- is his tummy hard - or soft? You don't want to rub his tummy if its hard...


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> LOL...Pluvia Hunnam
> 
> RAIN BUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNA!!!!!!!!!!


*WHAT:shock:?!?!* i put _Rainbow_ Rabbit in the translator:grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Sep 25, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> *GoinBackToCali wrote: *
> 
> 
> > LOL...Pluvia Hunnam
> ...


HUH?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> *LadyBug wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *GoinBackToCali wrote: *
> ...


scientific cataloging or what ever, the Kingdom, Plylum, Class, Order, etc. is in Latin. so i made a fake scientific name for Sunny:biggrin2:. i found a English to Latin translator and...the rest is history


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You might want to be a bit concerned - he looks like he could have a case of bloat.
> 
> Tell me- is his tummy hard - or soft? You don't want to rub his tummy if its hard...



His tummy is still squeezably soft.... :biggrin2:I think he might look a little "round" 'cause of his body-type. He _is_ a blue/harlequin Pluvia Hunnam you know. I don't believe there is much information about this breed out there, but perhaps they are meant to be kind of roundish-fluffy looking. 

I would be happy to take more pics of him if some one needs to add them to the breed library. His breed is probably only recognized in the UK, so maybe more information could be found there.

myheart


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if we should start the process for ARBA recognition of his breed???

:biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm wondering if we should start the process for ARBA recognition of his breed???
> 
> :biggrin2:


sounds like a good idea to me:highfive:


----------



## Leaf (Sep 25, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> i was fully expecting Leaf to have found another poor animal to rescue when i clicked on this thread:whistling.



:laugh:

Thankfully NOT! I hate to admit though, I've got my eye on freecycle, but I'm being good (though it's killing me) and haven't e-mailed about the Yorkie/Chihuahua mix puppies available.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear! LEAF NO!!! lol


----------



## Leaf (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL_ no, I won't be getting one. My Inn is full right now. Along with a bad back and missing work, plus newly cleaned carpet I'm just holding my own right now.


----------



## myheart (Sep 26, 2008)

So it was a fairly nice day today and I decided to take the bunnies outside, including Sunny. Things went very well. No one started any scuffles during their first meeting, so we might do more dating during this next week.

I took a few pictures of Sunny enjoying the outside:

Here he is all happy to be outside in the sunshine...







Here Patrick is showing Sunny how to dig up the grass to get at the roots. Sunny seems to be enjoying his new-found friend and learning something new.






Sunny must have become a bit tired with all of the fun and fresh breezy air because I caught him doing a DBF. Look at that little cutie flopping....!






And the last picture is a bit .... well....um....

I thought Patrick and Luna were going over to say "Hi". Thought it would make a cute picture until I uploaded it and really looked. :shock:

Here it is.... Patrick teaching Sunny how to treat his woman (when he gets one ).






This little lesson by Patrick doesn't seem to phase Sunny either. He really does seem to have a sunny disposition. We will try to keep you all posted on any further dates. I am sure they will go just as well as this one did with the hopes that Patrick will keep it in his pants long enough for me to get some "G" rated pictures. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## Leaf (Sep 26, 2008)

Luna & Patric just HAD to make a statement, but Sunny's DBF cracks me up every time I see it!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 26, 2008)

Omg! I'm dying of laughter at the last picture! lol. 

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

:shock:

That last picture. Ummm....


----------



## myheart (Sep 27, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock:
> 
> That last picture. Ummm....



I know!!!! I was so embarrassed for Patch and Luna, but then I noticed that Sunny didn't seem to mind the lesson. 

Actually, I am much more embarrassed when the neighbor stops by to admire Patch and Luna and say how cute they are together,when Patch has to ruin it by laying the full-body hug on Luna. :bagheadThankfully, my neighbor was raised in the country, so it is just "nature taking over" to her. Sometimes that poor Luna doesn't get a break from all of the huggin' unless I am holding her. Patrick might be old, but he sure does know what he likes. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL!!!

I just love that you call it the 'full-body hug' as well!! :rofl:


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL Great Pictures


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, wow! Those pics are sooo funny! and adorable!

:roflmao:


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

LOL I expected this to be a poor little kitty but this bunny is gorgoeus. Who would dump such a rare breed. You should put up found posters incase someone lost him. Being such a rare breed I am sure they would give you reward money!:biggrin2:

Aly!:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

So, do you plan on showing him at all? I think he'd kick butt! You should try rabbit-hopping with him too!! 

Emily


----------



## BSAR (Sep 29, 2008)

hahha that is hilarious!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2008)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> So, do you plan on showing him at all? I think he'd kick butt! You should try rabbit-hopping with him too!!
> 
> Emily



I don't think Sunny will do well at the rabbit-hopping thing. He seems quite content to sit in my chair and get squeezed on every so often. Just not the adventurous type I guess. :?


Showing him mightbe an idea!!! I wonder how many legs he could get. Hmmm.... I might have to post in the show/breeder area to see what his chances are at taking best of show. I bet he would be the only one in the show to sit perfectly still for the judging. 

I know I would have to get his ear tattooed. Some one else posted that it really hurts without anesthesia though... Sunny seems tough enough, but I don't want to hurt him. He has been through so much in his short life.... :?

myheart


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 29, 2008)

You guys are truly insane!

And that last pic cracked me up! Full-body hug.. LOL

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm wondering about your chances of breeding him....or if he's been neutered....


----------



## myheart (Sep 29, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm wondering about your chances of breeding him....or if he's been neutered....



Will being neutered affect his chances of getting legs at shows? I do think he has been neutered as I do not feel any baby-boy-bunny-parts. Is there a separate class for altered bunnies? Not sure if I should mention anything to him yet to get his hopes up, only to be dashed because he doesn't have all of his "guy-junk". I'm afraid that would just hurt Sunny's ego not to be able to strut his stuff for the judges. :?

myheart


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 30, 2008)

Patrick's a lady killer:biggrin2:Too funny... reminds me of the time my parents were fooling around during our family Christmas photos. We wanted a cute one of them kissing, and thoughtwe got a good one. 

They printed the family photos and put them in the christmas cards.

My great-aunt got the one with tongue 

Like theysay, a picture's worth a 1000 words...


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 30, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> My great-aunt got the one with tongue
> 
> Like theysay, a picture's worth a 1000 words...


:laugh:

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------

